# canon 70-200 f2.8 II problem



## junior5 (May 21, 2014)

i have been a long time reader of the forums and have learned a great deal from everybody. 
keep up the good work

i have a 70-200 f2.8 lens that is my favorite lens. very sharp photos. i attached it to my 5Dmk3 and the image in the view finder jumps around and it is also making a repeated motor type noise. i flipped all the switches to see if it would make it stop and that didnt help. i put the lens on my 7D and it did the same thing. other lenses on my cameras dont do this. does anybody have any ideas. 

thanks for the help


----------



## rs (May 21, 2014)

Both the jumping viewfinder and the noise point at an image stabiliser fault.

Send it in for repair. Is it still under warranty?


----------



## junior5 (May 21, 2014)

i wish it was. i bought it 12/28/2011


----------



## Maximilian (May 21, 2014)

rs said:


> Both the jumping viewfinder and the noise point at an image stabiliser fault.


+1 exactly my thought.
but shouldn't it stop when he swithed the stabilizer off???
This is confusing me a bit.

But off to repair is the only choice here.


----------



## rs (May 21, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> but shouldn't it stop when he swithed the stabilizer off???


It could be something as innocent as a faulty IS switch - so no matter what physical position the switch is in, it intermittently shorts, turning the IS on/off regularly?

Typically turning the IS on/off yourself regularly will cause those exact same symptoms - the viewfinder jumping and motor noise.


----------



## Maximilian (May 21, 2014)

rs said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > but shouldn't it stop when he swithed the stabilizer off???
> ...


yes, you're probably right.


----------



## pierlux (May 21, 2014)

junior5 said:


> ...the image in the view finder jumps around and it is also making a repeated motor type noise. i flipped all the switches to see if it would make it stop and that didnt help. i put the lens on my 7D and it did the same thing. other lenses on my cameras dont do this. does anybody have any ideas.



Hi junior5, welcome to Canon Rumors!

I remember an old thread on TDP dealing with your same issue, the only difference being the lens. The OP had his lens fixed by Canon. Here's the link: http://community.the-digital-picture.com/showthread.php?t=2010&highlight=faulty+gyro

To summarize, Canon's diagnosis and therapy were:

_Stabiliser appears stuck making continuous noise. Dismantle the lens replace the complete lens assy. Clean externally and swapped over / replaced the leatherette. Test the optics and the resolution._

Regards,

Pier


----------



## junior5 (May 22, 2014)

thanks for all the info. ill be sending it off tomorrow.


----------

